

Make in India - nns
http://makeinindia.com/sectors/

======
suprgeek
India has very cheap labor so you might save some costs on that front. However
there are many deep-rooted infrastructure issues that need to be overcome:

Industries need un-innterupted power. There are massive power shortages
already.

Mass production requires good road & rail connectivity - the state of roadways
in India is pathetic

Freedom to hire (and fire) people - 1950s era socialist labor laws are
abundant in India

Pervasive cancerous corruption at every conceivable level

While a laudable concept & initiative by the Modi govt. - first he needs to
fix a few things in the country

~~~
dominotw
Don't know why you are being downvoted. What you said is true. I would like to
see how these things are being addressed in India on that website.

~~~
donniezazen
He is being downvoted probably because he didn't add anything to the
conversation. Just paraphrasing the problem isn't enough.

------
chdir
Summary about the new initiative:

\- Act as reference point for guiding foreign investors on all aspects of
regulatory and policy issues and to assist them in obtaining regulatory
clearances

\- simplify and reduce the burden of compliance on investors

\- Transform the economy from the services-driven growth model to labour-
intensive manufacturing-driven growth.

\- Aims to attract foreign companies to set up factories in India and invest
in the country's infrastructure.

\- The new government has liberalised defense manufacturing and insurance
sectors to attract FDI, but analysts say the government needs to do much more
to attract foreign capital.

\- Sectors like automobiles, chemicals, IT, pharmaceuticals, textiles, ports,
aviation, leather, tourism and hospitality, wellness, railways among others
will provide details of growth drivers, investment opportunities, sector
specific FDI and other policies and related agencies.

Source : [http://profit.ndtv.com/news/cheat-sheet/article-pm-modis-
mak...](http://profit.ndtv.com/news/cheat-sheet/article-pm-modis-make-in-
india-campaign-10-things-to-know-670377)

------
rohunati
If it weren't for one of the comments here, I would have absolutely no idea
what this is about. Really poorly designed. FAQ should be a list of questions.

I can guess but not entirely sure who this is from.

~~~
davesque
Right, I had the same problem. Don't know what the purpose of the site is.
It's very opaque.

------
superasn
I cannot speak for other industries but India is pretty unfriendly for web
startups. The Reserve Bank of India has the worst policies when it comes to IT
companies.

1) In India, you cannot create recurring subscriptions as the RBI prohibits
charging the credit card automatically. Not one Indian payment processor (I've
talked to a many) gives you the option to create recurring subscriptions. Can
you imagine where half the internet companies will be if you could not create
recurring subscriptions?

2) Add to that, Paypal to Paypal transfer within India is prohibited by RBI.
Why? Because certain people used to evade tax by purchasing goods directly
with their Paypal balance. So, instead of catching the tax evaders the govt.
of India found it easier to ban the whole thing.

~~~
chdir
That is incredibly annoying and true. Not sure if the current govt's focus
includes web startups.

------
roneesh
Usability issues aside (that FAQ is ridiculous), this site is a step in the
right direction.

I've been looking for a way to be handloomed textiles for some time and this
website helps find all the government agencies, but then each of their sites
are hopelessly broken.

I've encountered bad links, broken pages, email bounce backs and a woeful lack
of information. However if they upgrade those sites to the quality level of
this one, then business in India really will be easier.

------
vidyesh
'Make in India' is a very ambitious project launched by the Prime Minister of
India Narendra Modi to make India a manufacturing hub.

------
RankingMember
Pretty cryptic. The FAQ should list the FAQs (make some possible ones up and
answer them if you haven't had people ask any :) ), not ask the user for a
question.

~~~
theCricketer
The FAQ question answers a ton of questions. Just search for a question you
have and see what happens :)

~~~
arjie
I'm certain that few Internet users truly believe in site-specific search.
This is no exception.

Question: What is the average time to incorporate? (also other variants,
"...incorporate [a limited liability company | public limited company |
private limited company])

Response: Large wall of text. After reading it, question is not answered.

The purpose of a FAQ is to quickly answer frequently answered questions. This
search function works as a search function. It does not work as a FAQ.

Does look nice, though. I hope this doesn't come across as usual HN
negativity. I would actually be interested in the answer.

------
gwbas1c
This web site makes no sense. Click click click click to find any relevant
information. The FAQ is useless.

~~~
kartikkumar
By clicking around, I got some interesting insights into FDI policy. Maybe the
website just need to be re-organized to make the content more accessible.

------
Fastidious
Shouldn't it be "madeinindia.com?" Really messy website.

~~~
shenoybr
Its a campaign by the PM of India to encourage companies to 'make in India'
and hence the website name. Of course we all know the label 'made in Xyz', but
they probably chose the name based on the campaign name.

EDIT: But I agree that the website fails to clearly state its objectives and
provide information to people on how to navigate the ubiquitous red tape.

------
anupam13bb
I think the idea behind the design of the FAQ page would be for a visitor to
browse through the website and then type in any question he/she encounters
regarding the content or even matters peripheral to the content. Worked for
me.

------
sravfeyn
For those looking at the usability of the website, here's little context.It's
not a great website. It's a change (in good direction) in the existing India
government websites that use yesteryear technologies.

~~~
chdir
It's not about the website, it's about an initiative. Strangely, there's too
much fixation on the website here, not the business model that would or
wouldn't work.

~~~
ankurpatel
I agree but you are posting on a forum which consists of web developers who do
not care too much about Indian politics.

~~~
chdir
Saying HN is for web developers it too myopic. I feel it's about
startups/hacking/business. Secondly, the article is less about Indian politics
and more about removing politics from business. It's about streamlining
manufacturing startups to India. If it works as planned, it could be quite
relevant to HN.

------
known
The significant problems we have cannot be solved at the same level of
thinking with which we created them.

------
viach
Hm, so their cheap Mars mission was sort of local manufacturers promotion?
Clever move.

~~~
virens
Its coincidence for both the events. But surely Mars mission will help in
promotion.

------
alecco
Dow Chemical gave a 5* review.

~~~
canvia
Are you referring to this?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhopal_disaster)

~~~
_nedR
Yep. Estimates include upto 25,000 killed. Many of the surviving victims got
only 25,000 inr (approx 500 usd) as compensation despite life-long injuries
and birth defects to their children.

30 years on, victims are still fighting for justice and adequate
compensation:- [http://www.change.org/p/ananthkumar-bjp-revise-figures-of-
de...](http://www.change.org/p/ananthkumar-bjp-revise-figures-of-death-extent-
of-injuries-and-move-urgent-hearing-in-the-supreme-court-for-the-1984-union-
carbide-gas-disaster-in-bhopal)

------
himanshuy
Poorly designed. It's an ugly site.

~~~
arlenmark0987
I agree

------
garimagupta95
Madeinindia.com would have probably better

